
The Pirate Bay Trademark Handed To Alcohol Entrepreneur - Garbage
http://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-trademark-handed-to-alcohol-entrepreneur-111110/
======
wccrawford
I'm not sure if I'm more upset at him for asking, or the government for
granting. When someone is already using the name, you shouldn't be able to
register it out from under them.

~~~
tjogin
I agree, but at the same time there's a certain poetic justice to it.

------
Natsu
For reasons I can't clearly explain, it seems oddly fitting to see the site's
trademark spirited away like this.

------
slavak
Doesn't the usage of the Pirate Bay logo still constitute copyright
infringement, though?

This story just oozes irony.

------
iand
This is just PR rubbish. The trademark application was refused after being
opposed by two other alcohol brands. The record is here
<http://esearch.oami.europa.eu/copla/trademark/data/008431702>

------
SkyMarshal
Good advertising for TPB, as long as they don't get sued for using their own
trademark and logo.

------
iand
Trademarks are assigned against classes of business. I think it's unlikely
that the pirate bay torrent service would have ever been able to obtain a
trademark in the food and beverage trademark class. This sounds like a non-
story to me.

~~~
StrawberryFrog
It looks like he's using their logo too.

------
tripzilch
Wonderful. Now to get it product-placed in Hollywood Movies.

------
vaksel
pirate bay probably doesn't care...or already approved this...since I doubt
someone would go and use someone else's logo for an actual business without
asking first.

